# Middle Ages Laws and Taxes



## lwhitehead (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm creating an Anglo-French Empire under the rule of the house of Plantagenet of the King-Emperor, like in Lord Darcy series also the Rex Mundi comic series, This is Alt History setting and the timeframe is 1964 also I'll be using Robin Hood myth as well.


So I need to know about the Middle Age Taxes and Laws, also other things as well,



LW


----------



## ppsage (Oct 19, 2015)

*Early Modern England with Keith E. Wrightson*

Open Yale course on youtube. Economic history viewpoint. This is a lot about how things changed from your period, but the early lectures especially are full of medieval information.


----------



## lwhitehead (Oct 20, 2015)

What about France I only know about English Taxes and Laws, all I know is the Salt Tax that the French payed.


LW


----------

